# Possible Trade Candidates for Artest (Merged)



## absolutebest

Peja Stojakovic - He would definitely help our offense, and Jack and Granger could help make up for him defensively. A Ronnie for Peja trade might work straight up. I think it does work money-wise.

Rashard Lewis - Seattle is going nowhere. A Jeff Foster/Ron Artest for Danny Fortson/Rashard Lewis trade could be a possibility. It would make them a much more balanced team and make us more of a running team. This may be one of the only ways to get a player of close to Ronnie's value.

Steve Francis - Scot Pollard and Ron Artest for him works straight up. Add in Tinsley and Turkoglu and it might make some sense for both teams. Franchise-Freddie-Jack-J.O.-Foster with Sarunas, Grange, Cro, Harrison and A.J. on the bench would be pretty sick. We could run like crazy. Orlando would be better, too. Jamaal-Ronnie-Hill-Howard-Battie with Cato, Stevenson, Pollard, Nelson and Garrity on the bench.

Jason Richardson - Chris Mullin is a New York and St. John's guy, maybe he could relate to him. California would be great for Ron's career. He would get a ton of shots in that offense. Ronnie and Baron played AAU together I believe. I imagine that they have a good relationship. Richardson could be a natural fit for us. 

Lamar Odom - Ron Artest, Jamal Tinsley and Scot Pollard for Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum and Devean George works financially, I think. Could make sense for both teams as well. Jack could pick up the scoring slack, and Bynum could be a monster in the long run, especially the way we mold high schoolers. George could play if needed and comes off the books next year. L.A. wouldn't even flinch. 

AK-47 - Sending Ron to Utah would be classic. Won't happen.

Stephon Marbury - Could very well happen. Larry could coach Ronnie and Isiah is like a father to him. NY would love to have him. He's would replace Starbury as NY's favorite son. His bad boy image would be embraced. Plus, he wants to go there. Pollard, Tinsley and Ronnie for Marbury and a #1 could be a potential deal. Marbury-Freddie-Jack-J.O.-Foster would be similar to the Francis squad, a run-n-gun team with inside presence.

Richard Jefferson - Artest and Harrison for Jefferson shoud work financially speaking. They both want out, good riddance. We get a damn good 3 in return. They get the stopper that they need next to V.C. and a good center as well.

Zach Randolph - Could he come back to his home state? Doubtful. Would Paul Allen really want to take on another trouble maker? Maybe if we took Zach and troublemaker Ruben Patterson (who can still d-up) for Pollard and Ronnie. I really wouldn't mind that deal. We'd be beastly inside, and Jack, Freddie and Granger could fill Ron's shoes together. Actually, Nate would be a good coach for him. He would be the man on that team too. This might actually be a possibility. The Wallace boys wouldn't know what to do.

Antawn Jamison - Like other guys on this list his contract might be too big for the Simon's to swallow. We'll see.

That's it for now. In my eyes these are all of the realistic possibilities. We really don't want more depth or youth, and big contracts might scare us off too. Plus, the other team has to want to deal as well, so don't even mention guys like K.G. Thoughts?


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



absolutebest said:


> Peja Stojakovic - He would definitely help our offense, and Jack and Granger could help make up for him defensively. A Ronnie for Peja trade might work straight up. I think it does work money-wise.


This has the best chance of happening, although it'd hurt our team IMO. He is not the lethal sharpshooter he was once before when he was happy in the Euro style Kings, with Divac and all them. He hasn't impressed me in like 2 years. Before, it was like Peja would always be lights out and it was rare for him to take a night off. His last 6 games (not counting tonights 23pt game) 5, 7, 11, 10, 15, 15..... hmm yeah he's a sharpshooter all right. 



> Rashard Lewis - Seattle is going nowhere. A Jeff Foster/Ron Artest for Danny Fortson/Rashard Lewis trade could be a possibility. It would make them a much more balanced team and make us more of a running team. This may be one of the only ways to get a player of close to Ronnie's value.


You can me drooling for a minute, then i saw the catch... Jeff Foster for one of the most lazy players Fortson. Lewis is like a Freddie Jones, but with massive skills. I'd love to have him on the team, but to add Foster is no way. I'm interested to see if Bird will try to somehow get Ray Allen? Although he is 30 years old.



> Jason Richardson - Chris Mullin is a New York and St. John's guy, maybe he could relate to him. California would be great for Ron's career. He would get a ton of shots in that offense. Ronnie and Baron played AAU together I believe. I imagine that they have a good relationship. Richardson could bea natural fit.


Very interesting, i always over looked Golden State. I love Jason Richardson. And you're right, not only does Mullin have connections to NYC and SJ's, but also him and Bird are close friends. 



> Lamar Odom - Ron Artest, Jamal Tinsley and Scot Pollard for Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum and Devean George works financially, I think. Could make sense for both teams as well. Jack could go pick up the scoring slack, and Bynum could be a monster in the long run. George could play if needed and comes off the books next year. L.A. wouldn't even flinch.


Yeah man, this deal looks great for us, because Odom and O'Neal would dominate the east, maybe even more so then the Wallace's but Los Angeles wouldn't do it. 

The other deals are not even worth replying to, no offense, but good post none the less. Pos rep!


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

Harrison, Ronnie and Granger for Pau and Battier is one I like. It would be great for team chemistry.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

Great post Absolute....

I would give you some feedback, but right now I'm too mad to think about it....
although I would love to get Odom, or Lewis....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## PatBateman

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

This works under the trade checker.

Pierce
Blount OR Raef
Banks

for 

Artest
Pollard
Croshere


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



PatBateman said:


> This works under the trade checker.
> 
> Pierce
> Blount OR Raef
> Banks
> 
> for
> 
> Artest
> Pollard
> Croshere



I wouldn't mind that trade, although I hate to give up Croshere...(maybe Bender instead)....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## mrn-LT

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

Ron Artest 19.4 ppg
Jamaal Tinsley 9.9 ppg
David Harrison 2.9 ppg 
19.4 ppg + 9.9 ppg + 2.9 ppg = 32.7 ppg
for
Mehmet Okur 17.6 ppg
Andrei Kirilenko 11.5 ppg
17.6 ppg + 11,5 ppg = 29,9 ppg 

Pacers start5

C Mehmet Okur
PF Jermaine O'Neal 
SF AK47
SG Stephen Jackson
PG Sarunas Jasikevicius 

Jazz 
C Jarron Collins 
PF Carlos Boozer [now Kris Humphries ]
SF Ron Artest
SG Matt Harpring 
PG Deron Williams


----------



## MJG

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



absolutebest said:


> Harrison, Ronnie and Granger for Pau and Battier is one I like. It would be great for team chemistry.


I certainly hope you like that one. Memphis, on the other hand ...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



mrn-LT said:


> Ron Artest 19.4 ppg
> Jamaal Tinsley 9.9 ppg
> David Harrison 2.9 ppg
> 19.4 ppg + 9.9 ppg + 2.9 ppg = 32.7 ppg
> for
> Mehmet Okur 17.6 ppg
> Andrei Kirilenko 11.5 ppg
> 17.6 ppg + 11,5 ppg = 29,9 ppg



I love this trade...
but Utah will never touch it....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## jdohman

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

I would love to see AK47 over here. I would just hate to give up ron for him. 

Also maybee the Peja Trade wouldnt be so bad. Get the guy motivated again and it would be on. Sarnaus and him on the 3 point line would be nuts. Have him and JO set up Hi-Low all game would be great.


----------



## ravor44

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

The Artest for Jefferson deal is ABSOLUTELY GREAT!! Do it Donnie and Larry... :banana:


----------



## back2newbelf

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

if we at least got someone back who can defend i wouldn't mind that much. that leaves out alot of players though(bye-bye peja). i'd love to have kirilenko, in my opinion he would fit even better: no more rebound worries and we would pretty much be able to alter every damn shot in the paint with him and JO. i like battier, too... 
let's just hope the pacers management doesn't panic and ships artest out for the first offer they get...although that would probably help grangers development alot since he would probably play alot more

EDIT: out of boredom and because we would be able to get alot of players for artest (i think his trade value is still very high despite all the fuzz) i took the time to look for players that i think would fit in this team and could help the Pacers win a championship.
i didn't have the time to sort the list for preference, so....

here goes in no particular order(those that i like the most are marked with *'s):

* - shane battier - great defender, same position as artest, hard worker. 
- vince carter - same position as artest, but you could call him injury prone i guess. has had trouble motivating himself from time to time.
- samuel dalembert - great shotblocker, which would really help our rebounding and we could move JO to PF again. sixers don't have any use for artest though i would guess
* - boris diaw - can play almost any position, great passer. great attitude i believe. 
* - channing frye - wouldn't be of great help right away because he's a rookie but in 1-2 years he could really be a great player. plus he's a center
- dwight howard - this guy is gonna be a beast in a couple of years. unlikely that orlando would deal him though
- josh howard - same position as artest, great defender. we would pretty much get an artest-with-good-attitude type of player
* - andrei kirilenko - great shotblocker, good rebounder. has bad offense but i don't think that would be much of a problem
- alonzo mourning - same as above. very unlikely though
- dikembe mutombo - although old, can still make a difference. same as above. very unlikely
- emeka okafor - would help our inside very much. they're building a franchise around him though, thus very unlikely
* - paul pierce - positions match, pierce is a beast this year. does everything to win. we would have to throw in somebody else though (and not just to match salaries)
- james posey - great defender. SF. very unlikely
- theo rathliff - see mutombo
* - bobby simmons - young. SF, good attitude. last years MIP
* - gerald wallace - young. having a great season. good shotblocker 
- chris bosh - i like him but toronto has no use for artest i guess...so


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



> Ron Artest 19.4 ppg
> Jamaal Tinsley 9.9 ppg
> David Harrison 2.9 ppg
> 19.4 ppg + 9.9 ppg + 2.9 ppg = 32.7 ppg
> for
> Mehmet Okur 17.6 ppg
> Andrei Kirilenko 11.5 ppg
> 17.6 ppg + 11,5 ppg = 29,9 ppg


Utah would never trade away two white players...For some reason Utah always needs good white players....could you imagine Artest playing in Utah? A crazy black dude playing in front of a bunch of mormons? lol....Just playin with you Utah fans....its a joke..


----------



## jibikao

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

AK47 doesn't seem too happy in Utah right now. He keeps getting injured and ignored in offense.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



absolutebest said:


> Peja Stojakovic - He would definitely help our offense, and Jack and Granger could help make up for him defensively. A Ronnie for Peja trade might work straight up. I think it does work money-wise.
> 
> Rashard Lewis - Seattle is going nowhere. A Jeff Foster/Ron Artest for Danny Fortson/Rashard Lewis trade could be a possibility. It would make them a much more balanced team and make us more of a running team. This may be one of the only ways to get a player of close to Ronnie's value.
> 
> Steve Francis - Scot Pollard and Ron Artest for him works straight up. Add in Tinsley and Turkoglu and it might make some sense for both teams. Franchise-Freddie-Jack-J.O.-Foster with Sarunas, Grange, Cro, Harrison and A.J. on the bench would be pretty sick. We could run like crazy. Orlando would be better, too. Jamaal-Ronnie-Hill-Howard-Battie with Cato, Stevenson, Pollard, Nelson and Garrity on the bench.
> 
> Jason Richardson - Chris Mullin is a New York and St. John's guy, maybe he could relate to him. California would be great for Ron's career. He would get a ton of shots in that offense. Ronnie and Baron played AAU together I believe. I imagine that they have a good relationship. Richardson could be a natural fit for us.
> 
> Lamar Odom - Ron Artest, Jamal Tinsley and Scot Pollard for Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum and Devean George works financially, I think. Could make sense for both teams as well. Jack could pick up the scoring slack, and Bynum could be a monster in the long run, especially the way we mold high schoolers. George could play if needed and comes off the books next year. L.A. wouldn't even flinch.
> 
> AK-47 - Sending Ron to Utah would be classic. Won't happen.
> 
> Stephon Marbury - Could very well happen. Larry could coach Ronnie and Isiah is like a father to him. NY would love to have him. He's would replace Starbury as NY's favorite son. His bad boy image would be embraced. Plus, he wants to go there. Pollard, Tinsley and Ronnie for Marbury and a #1 could be a potential deal. Marbury-Freddie-Jack-J.O.-Foster would be similar to the Francis squad, a run-n-gun team with inside presence.
> 
> Richard Jefferson - Artest and Harrison for Jefferson shoud work financially speaking. They both want out, good riddance. We get a damn good 3 in return. They get the stopper that they need next to V.C. and a good center as well.
> 
> Zach Randolph - Could he come back to his home state? Doubtful. Would Paul Allen really want to take on another trouble maker? Maybe if we took Zach and troublemaker Ruben Patterson (who can still d-up) for Pollard and Ronnie. I really wouldn't mind that deal. We'd be beastly inside, and Jack, Freddie and Granger could fill Ron's shoes together. Actually, Nate would be a good coach for him. He would be the man on that team too. This might actually be a possibility. The Wallace boys wouldn't know what to do.
> 
> Antawn Jamison - Like other guys on this list his contract might be too big for the Simon's to swallow. We'll see.
> 
> That's it for now. In my eyes these are all of the realistic possibilities. We really don't want more depth or youth, and big contracts might scare us off too. Plus, the other team has to want to deal as well, so don't even mention guys like K.G. Thoughts?



All of those deals are pretty bad except Kirilenko and Jamison.


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

I won't propose anything... waste of time to me... I am just sitting, waiting, watching for the real deal to go down...


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

New York is the most realistic destination, IMO. Larry Brown says he really needs a good SF and he prefers playin Q at SG. And everyone knows Brown's love for defensive players. Larry doesnt think that Marbury is a pure point guard and wont become one in the near future. Thats where Jamaal Tinsley comes in. Indiana might want to trade him because he is so injury prone. But I cant think of any contracts that can mach up to Marbury's massive contract


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



LamarButler said:


> New York is the most realistic destination, IMO. Larry Brown says he really needs a good SF and he prefers playin Q at SG. And everyone knows Brown's love for defensive players. Larry doesnt think that Marbury is a pure point guard and wont become one in the near future. Thats where Jamaal Tinsley comes in. Indiana might want to trade him because he is so injury prone. But I cant think of any contracts that can mach up to Marbury's massive contract


I doubt they are gonna give Ronnie his wish... I bet he goes West somewhere...


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



jermaine7fan said:


> I won't propose anything... waste of time to me... I am just sitting, waiting, watching for the real deal to go down...


Agreed, let Larry Bird, Donnie Walsh, and Rick deal with this. I'll accept whatever they do, unless it's something rediculous like Artest for Peja straight up...which I wouldn't put past Bird...


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



StephenJackson said:


> Agreed, let Larry Bird, Donnie Walsh, and Rick deal with this. I'll accept whatever they do, unless it's something rediculous like Artest for Peja straight up...which I wouldn't put past Bird...


Something tells me that we are not gonna be happy with the deal that goes down... we can keep hope though... KG is my wish... but doubt it would happen...


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



jermaine7fan said:


> Something tells me that we are not gonna be happy with the deal that goes down... we can keep hope though... KG is my wish... but doubt it would happen...



KG would be perfect, naturally, but it will be hard because of Artest's relatively small contract. We'd have to include Croshere or Bender and someone else and get KG and probably Hassell. I don't see it happening, but tell me this lineup wouldn't have you completely drooling:

C: Foster
PF: O'Neal
SF: Garnett
SG: S-Jax
PG: Tinsley/Saras

Wow. Domination.


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



StephenJackson said:


> KG would be perfect, naturally, but it will be hard because of Artest's relatively small contract. We'd have to include Croshere or Bender and someone else and get KG and probably Hassell. I don't see it happening, but tell me this lineup wouldn't have you completely drooling:
> 
> C: Foster
> PF: O'Neal
> SF: Garnett
> SG: S-Jax
> PG: Tinsley/Saras
> 
> Wow. Domination.


I can't even imagine JO and KG working together... They would live off of each other... two man team :biggrin:


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



jermaine7fan said:


> I can't even imagine JO and KG working together... They would live off of each other... two man team :biggrin:


Only in our dreams though, I don't ever see this happening.


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



StephenJackson said:


> Only in our dreams though, I don't ever see this happening.


Sadly... agreeing again... I will literally eat and *hit a brick if it does! :biggrin:


----------



## Pnack

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

peja for a artest straightup probably has the most likelyhood of happening.


----------



## GNG

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



absolutebest said:


> Harrison, Ronnie and Granger for Pau and Battier is one I like. It would be great for team chemistry.


No. :rotf:


----------



## truth

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



LamarButler said:


> New York is the most realistic destination, IMO. Larry Brown says he really needs a good SF and he prefers playin Q at SG. And everyone knows Brown's love for defensive players. Larry doesnt think that Marbury is a pure point guard and wont become one in the near future. Thats where Jamaal Tinsley comes in. Indiana might want to trade him because he is so injury prone. But I cant think of any contracts that can mach up to Marbury's massive contract


If the Pacers were silly enought to ettle on marbury,the deal would be something like Marbury,Lee/ariza for Artest/Tinsley and Bender


----------



## Real

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

RJ for Artest and Harrison would be nice for us, lol.

I believe New York is the most likely, since Isiah just LOVES to trade, trade, and trade. And of course, the realationship between Larry Brown and Ron Artest would be something.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



Net2 said:


> RJ for Artest and Harrison would be nice for us, lol.
> 
> I believe New York is the most likely, since Isiah just LOVES to trade, trade, and trade. And of course, the realationship between Larry Brown and Ron Artest would be something.


RJ is a BYC player. The trade is not feasible. For Carter, thats a different story.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



Rawse said:


> No. :rotf:


Yeah, I agree with Rawse. That's a little too one-sided in favor of Memphis. :biggrin:


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



PacersguyUSA said:


> All of those deals are pretty bad except Kirilenko and Jamison.


Jamison? Are you sure?


----------



## M23J-L23J

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

indy gets:
hughes
sasha or luke jackson(both up and comming shooters)

cleveland gets:
artest
benders contract since hes gonzo

throwing benders contract in just balances the caps
so you pacers get hughes, a playmaker who will fit into your offence, still bring tremendous defence and fast break, along with 2 shooters, for artest, who doesnt like being there and wants to leave.
this trade makes sence. yes, it helps cleveland, but it helps you more in the sence you get what you wanted from artest in hughes. if you pick peja, your offence will have to change cause you will have to run plays for him, hes what artest wants to be, so it wouldnt work. also, peja would just leave after this year to go where he wants, this being the bulls

get back at me
peace


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



M23J-L23J said:


> indy gets:
> hughes
> sasha or luke jackson(both up and comming shooters)
> 
> cleveland gets:
> artest
> benders contract since hes gonzo


First- No
Second- We should be able to get most of Bender's contract off the cap since he's retiring, so we have no sense in trading him


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



M23J-L23J said:


> indy gets:
> hughes
> sasha or luke jackson(both up and comming shooters)
> 
> cleveland gets:
> artest
> benders contract since hes gonzo
> 
> throwing benders contract in just balances the caps
> so you pacers get hughes, a playmaker who will fit into your offence, still bring tremendous defence and fast break, along with 2 shooters, for artest, who doesnt like being there and wants to leave.
> this trade makes sence. yes, it helps cleveland, but it helps you more in the sence you get what you wanted from artest in hughes. if you pick peja, your offence will have to change cause you will have to run plays for him, hes what artest wants to be, so it wouldnt work. also, peja would just leave after this year to go where he wants, this being the bulls
> 
> get back at me
> peace



I really doubt, that Bird would be stupid enough to send Ronald to any team in the East.....
Chances are he'll end up in the West...(hopefully not for Peja).....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

Peja may be our best option, due to where Ronnie's stock currently sits. I think Carlisle might open up the offense and run if we added him and stop calling so many plays. That would be a huge blessing for this team. With Ron and J.O., we have to slow it down and grind. That doesn't play into the strengths of the rest of our team (Jack, Freddie, Jamal, Granger, Sarunas and Cro). I think Peja has just been a malcontent there. I think coming here could have a revitalizing effect on him and his game. It's happened with Steve Nash, Vince Carter and plenty of others recently. I say pull the trigger whil we still can. He is the only star swingman in the league that is both disgruntled and of similar talent to Ron's. Plus, he is much more dependable as a person. We should pull the trigger and cut our losses while we still can.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

I just read on ESPN.com that two of the big possibilities for us would be Shane Battier and re-acquiring Al Harrington. Maybe we should just bring Al back? I think Al would die to come back and start beside J.O. at the 3. We could also convince him to sign rather easily, I think. We already know that he won't be a major thorn, and that he plays defense. And West just loves Battier, so...


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



absolutebest said:


> I just read on ESPN.com that two of the big possibilities for us would be Shane Battier and re-acquiring Al Harrington. Maybe we should just bring Al back? I think Al would die to come back and start beside J.O. at the 3. We could also convince him to sign rather easily, I think. We already know that he won't be a major thorn, and that he plays defense. And West just loves Battier, so...


Battier is a better shooter but not as good as a defender, but still a rock on defense. So that trade would make sense. Under Carlisle, Battier could turn into a top 3 defender in the league.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



absolutebest said:


> Lamar Odom - Ron Artest, Jamal Tinsley and Scot Pollard for Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum and Devean George works financially, I think. Could make sense for both teams as well. Jack could pick up the scoring slack, and Bynum could be a monster in the long run, especially the way we mold high schoolers. George could play if needed and comes off the books next year. L.A. wouldn't even flinch.


Sorry, but yes, the Lakers would flinch at that. We don't want to trade Lamar Odom, who is beginning to play just as we had imagined him to for a complete risk in Artest. Not to mention that we are incredibly high on Andrew Bynum, and there is a 0% chance of him going anywhere. Then when you take into account the fact that we'd be taking on Tinsley's contract and we have this whole 2007 offseason plan...Ron-Ron isn't coming to LA.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Sorry, but yes, the Lakers would flinch at that. We don't want to trade Lamar Odom, who is beginning to play just as we had imagined him to for a complete risk in Artest. Not to mention that we are incredibly high on Andrew Bynum, and there is a 0% chance of him going anywhere. Then when you take into account the fact that we'd be taking on Tinsley's contract and we have this whole 2007 offseason plan...Ron-Ron isn't coming to LA.


I didn't know that Mitch Kupchak was on these boards. Sorry for the assumption, Mitch.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



absolutebest said:


> I just read on ESPN.com that two of the big possibilities for us would be Shane Battier and re-acquiring Al Harrington. Maybe we should just bring Al back? I think Al would die to come back and start beside J.O. at the 3. We could also convince him to sign rather easily, I think. We already know that he won't be a major thorn, and that he plays defense. And West just loves Battier, so...


Al can't play the 3 now. After his ACL injury, his perimeter defense worsened.



> Battier is a better shooter *but not as good as a defender*


4 years ago Al was the better defender, but not now.


----------



## truth

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

If its true that there are serious chemistry problems on the pacers,I would think Artest wont be the only player moved.....

Does jackson do more harm or good for you guys?????

Would you consider a trade of Marbury,Lee and Ariza for Artest and Jackson???


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



truth said:


> If its true that there are serious chemistry problems on the pacers,I would think Artest wont be the only player moved.....
> 
> Does jackson do more harm or good for you guys?????
> 
> Would you consider a trade of Marbury,Lee and Ariza for Artest and Jackson???


No.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



truth said:


> Would you consider a trade of Marbury,Lee and Ariza for Artest and Jackson???


I don't think so....

S-Jax is playing much better without Artest...
coincidence???....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## truth

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I don't think so....
> 
> S-Jax is playing much better without Artest...
> coincidence???....
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Swap Tinsley for jackson then...Fair trade or not?


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I don't think so....
> 
> S-Jax is playing much better without Artest...
> coincidence???....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*



We will see S-Jax return to his form of last year. He is ten times better as a second scoring option. Thanks Ron for doing your part to make him better.


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

I still wouldn't want Marbary on this team, i just don't think he's a good player. He's an amazing individual player, but he is the kind of player who gets his stats up, makes tons of money but doesn't see the playoffs often and when he does, isn't a winner.

Another team sopposetly is Houston....... i donno how good this site is though.



> *a league source commented by phone this morning, that if the Pacers were serious about dealing Ron, a likely suitor could be the Rockets, who are in desperate need of toughness and have been exploring free agents to back fill some of their needs.*


link: http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_15305.shtml


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

Also, USA Today lists 10 possible teams and possible players who'd come to Indiana. 

Take a look:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/pacers/2005-12-11-artest_x.htm


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



StephenJackson said:


> We will see S-Jax return to his form of last year. He is ten times better as a second scoring option. Thanks Ron for doing your part to make him better.



Definetly...

S-Jax will be the one that benefits the most out of all this Ronald garbage....
I wouldn't mind moving Tinsley, but I don't want to see S.J. go, we need him here now more than ever...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



MillerTime said:


> Also, USA Today lists 10 possible teams and possible players who'd come to Indiana.
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/pacers/2005-12-11-artest_x.htm



Thanx for the link M.T...

I saw the list and the 1's that I like are the Seattle and Philly trades....
That Minnesota 1 though is awful and it betta never happen.......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Thanx for the link M.T...
> 
> I saw the list and the 1's that I like are the Seattle and Philly trades....
> That Minnesota 1 though is awful and it betta never happen.......
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Yeah i love those 2 too. I'd prefer Seattle deal. I also like the Dallas deal, i like Josh Howard alot. 

Actually, besides Seattle, the Dallas one i like best. I wonder if theres anyway of them adding like a DeSagana Diop to the deal with Harris and Howard for Artest and someone?

If we get Harris, it'd be clear that Tins is soon on his way out too though...


----------



## truth

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



MillerTime said:


> Yeah i love those 2 too. I'd prefer Seattle deal. I also like the Dallas deal, i like Josh Howard alot.
> 
> Actually, besides Seattle, the Dallas one i like best. I wonder if theres anyway of them adding like a DeSagana Diop to the deal with Harris and Howard for Artest and someone?
> 
> If we get Harris, it'd be clear that Tins is soon on his way out too though...


Keep in mind,Artest holds the trump card...Hes a free agent in 2006-2007 and he will make that very clear in trade talks...

Teams will not trade top talent unless they know Artest wont bolt.......

This has fiasco written all over it


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



truth said:


> Keep in mind,Artest holds the trump card...Hes a free agent in 2006-2007 and he will make that very clear in trade talks.



Actually I think he's signed through 2008, then he has an option on his contract....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

How about this..... Tyson Chandler and Ben Gordon for Artest and something? Would it be possible?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



MillerTime said:


> How about this..... Tyson Chandler and Ben Gordon for Artest and something? Would it be possible?



I don't think Chicago would be willing to trade both of those players, but I would love to have them just as long as we don't give up anyone significant....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## truth

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Actually I think he's signed through 2008, then he has an option on his contract....
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


i thought the option was 2006-2007


----------



## ctownsuper

*Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*

These probably do not work out exactly financially but could probably be altered slightly to do so,

Antoine Walker, Wayne Simien, Dorrell Wright

James Posey, Wayne Simien, Dorell Wright

Udonis Haslem, Dorrell Wright

Indiana will probably want to trade him away from the East, but with Artest's comments I do not see that as a possibility. With Artest's past it seems likely that the only teams desperate enough to give up a lot for him would be contenders on the cusp of a championship.


----------



## DJMD

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

My opinion is that I would like Lamar Odom probably. He's been one of my favorite players for a while.

On a side note, I just got my Ron Artest official game jersey from my wife for a wedding present, damn, I wish I would've known this two weeks ago.


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I don't think Chicago would be willing to trade both of those players, but I would love to have them just as long as we don't give up anyone significant....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


Chicago Tribune has rumored Gordon and Chander for Chris Bosh.... Artest plus someone might make them re-think that... maybe? no? lol wishful thinking maybe.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



DJMD said:


> My opinion is that I would like Lamar Odom probably. He's been one of my favorite players for a while.
> 
> On a side note, I just got my Ron Artest official game jersey from my wife for a wedding present, damn, I wish I would've known this two weeks ago.


eBay it. It still has value. Then get a Jermaine one instead. He's a true Pacer, one that bleeds *blue* and *gold* when you cut him... not *money green*!


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



MillerTime said:


> Chicago Tribune has rumored Gordon and Chander for Chris Bosh.... Artest plus someone might make them re-think that... maybe? no? lol wishful thinking maybe.


Wishful thinking. I expect Ronnie to be shipped out West by Wednesday; Friday at the very latest.


----------



## DannyGranger33

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*

If Artest thinks Rick Carlisle is hard on him, he would never want to play for Pat Riley.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*

The Posey deal is most appealing, and probably one of the best trades I've seen, but I still wouldn't be happy with it.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*

He and Riley/Keith Askins have big-time bad blood, plus he flipped off your fans. Not happening. And we won't want any of those bums. He's going to Sacramento or New York, with somewhat of a chance of being dealt to a dark-horse candidate.


----------



## truth

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



absolutebest said:


> He and Riley/Keith Askins have big-time bad blood, plus he flipped off your fans. Not happening. And we won't want any of those bums. He's going to Sacramento or New York, with somewhat of a chance of being dealt to a dark-horse candidate.



Ron will scare SacTown off..He will not wind up there...He will be in NY..the question is for who


----------



## DetroitDiesel

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*

I'll trade you mo evans and Darko for artest.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



DetroitDiesel said:


> I'll trade you mo evans and Darko for artest.


How's Darko for a lawn chair? Equal value, right?


----------



## DannyGranger33

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



Pacers Fan said:


> How's Darko for a lawn chair? Equal value, right?


 The lawn chair lets people sit down for a rest, Darko just takes up an extra spot where the players normally sit down for a rest.

We'd be getting ripped off in that deal


----------



## slyder

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



ctownsuper said:


> These probably do not work out exactly financially but could probably be altered slightly to do so,
> 
> Antoine Walker, Wayne Simien, Dorrell Wright
> 
> James Posey, Wayne Simien, Dorell Wright
> 
> Udonis Haslem, Dorrell Wright
> 
> Indiana will probably want to trade him away from the East, but with Artest's comments I do not see that as a possibility. With Artest's past it seems likely that the only teams desperate enough to give up a lot for him would be contenders on the cusp of a championship.


The chances of Indiana trading Ron Artest to Miami are roughly 0. Not going to happen. Indiana isn't going to give a top player to one of the two teams they are competing with in the EC.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*

the udonis trade wouldnt be bad

i tihkn they should trade him for LO and some scrubs


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> the udonis trade wouldnt be bad
> 
> i tihkn they should trade him for LO and some scrubs



If we end up gettind Odom out of the deal, I'll be pretty damn happy.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



absolutebest said:


> Wishful thinking. I expect Ronnie to be shipped out West by Wednesday; Friday at the very latest.



I sure hope he's gone by then. I can't wait to try to make the trade happen in my NBA Live season.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

Jared (Bloomington: So, play the role of Larry Legend or Donnie Walsh. Who would you target in a trade for Artest? 

John Hollinger: No question that my first call is to Sacto for Peja. After that I'd probably talk to the Lakers about Odom, to the Cips about Maggette, to the T'wolves about Wally, and to anyone other Western team that seems interested. I'm interested to see how many teams shoot down the idea outright, how many make an offer, and how many make a *serious* offer. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm praying that we can get one of those four guys and only have to deal with this scumbag twice a year. Maggette is a lot like Jack, though. Odom is a lot like Ron, in some aspects. Peja would really stretch the D, open up the offense and help J.O. and Jack carry the load offensively, but his D? I think we could pick up the slack. Sometimes a great defensive coach having a great offensive roster is the right formula, just look at the Colts. Wally is a poor man's Peja, but a little younger.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

I saw someone on the NBA board, possibly a Grizzlies fan, propose Battier, Mike Miller, and Bobby Jackson for Artest and Croshere. Besides Jackson and Croshere, I'd be fine with it. Right now, if he's traded, I'm hoping for something like that, Harris and/or Daniels and Howard from Dallas, or Paul Pierce.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



Pacers Fan said:


> I saw someone on the NBA board, possibly a Grizzlies fan, propose Battier, Mike Miller, and Bobby Jackson for Artest and Croshere. Besides Jackson and Croshere, I'd be fine with it. Right now, if he's traded, I'm hoping for something like that, Harris and/or Daniels and Howard from Dallas, or Paul Pierce.



Here are the players I would most like to get:

1. Garnett(in my dreams)
2: Pierce(I would love to see him as a him, JO, and Jax would be quite the force)
3. Odom(I think he could really bring something to our frontline)
4. Peja(as long as we don't get screwed in a trade for him, I think he could fit in nicely)
5. Battier


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

You guys are pretty funny to think you're gona get fair value for a guy that no longer wants to play for your organization.

This is similar to a Baron Davis or Vince Carter situation, be happy if you get away with some picks and an expiring contract.

The end.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



arenas809 said:


> You guys are pretty funny to think you're gona get fair value for a guy that no longer wants to play for your organization.


Paul Pierce is fair value? No
Is Lamar Odom fair value? No
Are packages of role players fair value? No
Is KG fair value? That's the only thing that's above fair value that's even been discussed.



> This is similar to a Baron Davis or Vince Carter situation, be happy if you get away with some picks and an expiring contract.


New Orleans- Losing team
Toronto- Losing team

Wonder why this is? Their GM's make moves like that!

The Pacers are a winning team, and have been for a long time. Do you know why? It's because we don't get ripped off in big deals. Brad Miller for Pollard could be considered a rip, but we couldn't afford Brad. Artest has a great contract, and with Bender's 7.5 million dollars just retiring, we shouldn't want any more cap room.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



Pacers Fan said:


> Paul Pierce is fair value? No
> Is Lamar Odom fair value? No
> Are packages of role players fair value? No
> Is KG fair value? That's the only thing that's above fair value that's even been discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans- Losing team
> Toronto- Losing team
> 
> Wonder why this is? Their GM's make moves like that!
> 
> The Pacers are a winning team, and have been for a long time. Do you know why? It's because we don't get ripped off in big deals. Brad Miller for Pollard could be considered a rip, but we couldn't afford Brad. Artest has a great contract, and with Bender's 7.5 million dollars just retiring, we shouldn't want any more cap room.



Hooray! I can agree with Pacers Fan for once!! Haha, seriously though, Bird and Walsh will get the best deal that they can for Artest, bottom line. And they won't just accept the first one that comes there way.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



arenas809 said:


> You guys are pretty funny to think you're gona get fair value for a guy that no longer wants to play for your organization.
> 
> This is similar to a Baron Davis or Vince Carter situation, be happy if you get away with some picks and an expiring contract.
> 
> The end.


And unlike Toronto and New Orleans, we actually have assets that we could package with Artest. We will not get ripped. And for those of you concerned with trading other players in an Artest deal, it may be a blessing in disguise. Carlisle is already struggling to get everybody minutes. We are too deep. Especially when healthy. If Fred or A.J. went, that would clear up one of our logjams.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

Also, Artest actually plays defense, a concept completely foriegn to V.C. and Baron. Also, he plays hurt. Which neither of those guys do.

As for Pierce, if we involved Tinsley and maybe even Fred Jones, we could probably get him. Boston needs a PG bad, and might be willing to do the deal. Not real likely, though.


----------



## DannyGranger33

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*

Odom would be a great addition for us.. I'm kind of hoping we get Peja or Rashard Lewis though.


----------



## Pacersthebest

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



DannyGranger33 said:


> Odom would be a great addition for us.. I'm kind of hoping we get Peja or Rashard Lewis though.


You are the first who hopes to get Peja.


----------



## Benis007

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=223933

"to Indiana: Peterson,Snow,Aaron Williams,Gooden
to Cleveland: Artest,Eric Williams
to Toronto; Fred Jones,Luke Jackson,Pollard

Artest gets his wish to play in Cleveland
CLeveland upgrades on 3,4 spot.
Indiana gets a good SG/defender in Peterson, Decent back up PF in Gooden,Back PG in Snow, and servicable C in Aaron Williams.
Toronto gets an underrated SG in Jones, A prospect in Jackson and Pollard a back up C that expires.
This trade works under the new CBA.

What do you guys think?"


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



Pacersthebest said:


> You are the first who hopes to get Peja.


No he's not. I'm with him.


----------



## darth-horax

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

Howsabout Ron Ron and Croshere/Bender for Earl Watson, Vo Lenard/Greg Buckner?

Throw in Tinsley, and we could give you all three.


----------



## jdohman

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*

I wouldnt mind having peja. I think he would be a great addition to our team. I think right now he is jsut unhappy in Sac. Its hard to go to work when you hate you job or who you work for. I am sure alot of you can agree wti that


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



Benis007 said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=223933
> 
> "to Indiana: Peterson,Snow,Aaron Williams,Gooden
> to Cleveland: Artest,Eric Williams
> to Toronto; Fred Jones,Luke Jackson,Pollard
> 
> Artest gets his wish to play in Cleveland
> CLeveland upgrades on 3,4 spot.
> Indiana gets a good SG/defender in Peterson, Decent back up PF in Gooden,Back PG in Snow, and servicable C in Aaron Williams.
> Toronto gets an underrated SG in Jones, A prospect in Jackson and Pollard a back up C that expires.
> This trade works under the new CBA.
> 
> What do you guys think?"


Peterson isn't my ideal SG for the Pacers, but I don't mind Gooden. Taking out Freddie Jones would make the deal much better from Indiana's side. If we were to get Gooden, though, we'd have no use for Croshere, so he would also likely be dealt.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



Pacers Fan said:


> If we were to get Gooden, though, we'd have no use for Croshere, so he would also likely be dealt.



I hope not.....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



darth-horax said:


> Howsabout Ron Ron and Croshere/Bender for Earl Watson, Vo Lenard/Greg Buckner?
> 
> Throw in Tinsley, and we could give you all three.


This is the worst idea since the "Jump To Conclusions" Mat. Just a joke, really.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



absolutebest said:


> This is the worst idea since the "Jump To Conclusions" Mat. Just a joke, really.



LOL....

I almost forgot about that trade...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## GNG

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*



darth-horax said:


> Howsabout Ron Ron and Croshere/Bender for Earl Watson, Vo Lenard/Greg Buckner?
> 
> Throw in Tinsley, and we could give you all three.


And throw in Jermaine, and they'll toss in Elson and Najera, too!


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

*Artest to NY?*

Maybe I was wrong... 

This was posted on the Knicks forum:



knicksfan said:


> As you guys know I am not a knicks fan with a bad reputation or known for bull****ting anybody. I am hearing from guys that have connections to the Knicks CANNOT REVEAL SOURCES that Ron Artest is headed to NY in the next few weeks/month in exchange for Ariza/Lee/Rose COULD BE Q and a possible future first round draft selection. This is nothing confirmed but this is the rumor I am getting from what I believe to be somewhat reliable sources. If it's wrong hey it's wrong but Im not gloating either way.


I don't like this trade at all...


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



Benis007 said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=223933
> 
> "to Indiana: Peterson,Snow,Aaron Williams,Gooden
> to Cleveland: Artest,Eric Williams
> to Toronto; Fred Jones,Luke Jackson,Pollard
> 
> Artest gets his wish to play in Cleveland
> CLeveland upgrades on 3,4 spot.
> Indiana gets a good SG/defender in Peterson, Decent back up PF in Gooden,Back PG in Snow, and servicable C in Aaron Williams.
> Toronto gets an underrated SG in Jones, A prospect in Jackson and Pollard a back up C that expires.
> This trade works under the new CBA.
> 
> What do you guys think?"


absolute steal for cavs. no way. and besides pacers wont let him go there. and lol that that nuggets proposal  even worse!


----------



## CreeksideBaller

*Artest for Stojakovic?*

What are your thoughts? Is it possible?

Personally I don't think it's gonna happen, maybe if Peja suddenly starts having a spectacular season and his trade value goes up, but I don't think there's time for that.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*

I'll toss my trade suggestion in:

If Cuban wants to jump to the top of the Western Conference and attempt to win now, Cuban needs to win the Artest sweepstakes. Cuban has a lot of assets on the team to use. For example:

KVH & Josh Howard for Artest and Croshere

This trade could interest both teams as
1) Artest goes West which I believe Indy would prefer
2) Indy gets somebody that can start at SF and defend the position at a high level. Plus it would still allow them to bring Granger along slowly
3) Dallas gives up a future stud (and present high performer) for a perimeter DPOY guy that can also score.


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic?*

I'd imagine like over 10 teams will be in serious talks with Walsh and Bird for Artest..... i don't think we need a different thread for each single rumour, do we?

Personally, i don't want Peja for Artest and honestly, i doubt the Kings want Artest, esspicially for Peja.


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



cpawfan said:


> I'll toss my trade suggestion in:
> 
> If Cuban wants to jump to the top of the Western Conference and attempt to win now, Cuban needs to win the Artest sweepstakes. Cuban has a lot of assets on the team to use. For example:
> 
> KVH & Josh Howard for Artest and Croshere
> 
> This trade could interest both teams as
> 1) Artest goes West which I believe Indy would prefer
> 2) Indy gets somebody that can start at SF and defend the position at a high level. Plus it would still allow them to bring Granger along slowly
> 3) Dallas gives up a future stud (and present high performer) for a perimeter DPOY guy that can also score.


No thanks. I'd take Harris over KVN. 

Josh Howard is a great start though, add Harris and/or Diop, and we are making serious progress.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



MillerTime said:


> No thanks. I'd take Harris over KVN.
> 
> Josh Howard is a great start though, add Harris and/or Diop, and we are making serious progress.


1) You've got to balance salaries as Josh makes less than a million this season
2) I can't see Cuban giving up 2 young pups for Artest without something else coming back from the Pacers.
3) KVH would come off the books after this season which would take the team out of Luxury Tax territory. Or KVH and his big expiring contract could be packaged to another team in a later deal.
4) Swapping KVH for Croshere gives the Pacers essentially the same player for one less season


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*

I didnt mean Harris and or Diop with Howard for Artest alone, i said thats who i want, now add something to Artest? Tins? Pollard? Croshere?


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*

Ric Bucher said that he spoke with Walsh, and Walsh knows he's not gona get fair value for Artest, what a surprise, the team's GM knows this, but apparently the fans don't!

Anyway, he's looking for a Dale Davis for J.O. type deal where he gets a young talent who has the potential to be a big time player, but right now is just rotting at the end of someone's bench.

Again, I'm paraphrasing what Ric said tonight on ESPN Fastbreak.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic?*



MillerTime said:


> I'd imagine like over 10 teams will be in serious talks with Walsh and Bird for Artest..... i don't think we need a different thread for each single rumour, do we?
> 
> Personally, i don't want Peja for Artest and honestly, i doubt the Kings want Artest, esspicially for Peja.


I disagree. These are basically the only two disgruntled all-star SF's in the league. They need Artest's toughness, defense and atleticism, and we could use Peja's shooting, scoring, leadership and consistency. Personally, I think that Peja will play great when he gets a change of scenery, which is coming for sure. Unless we can get Channing Frye, who is suddenly becoming a monster, and Q-Rich in a package deal for Artest and ________, then I prefer getting Peja to almost anything right now. I think it's 50-50 that this happens, especially if we send a little more and get Peja inked long-term. We will not do short term deals as Donnie seems hell-bent on making this trade into a great one long-term. I even believe that he might sacrifice this year somewhat in order to get maximum value. Patience is Donnie's best attribute.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic?*

Pejas leadership and consistancy? Remember you're basically playing 4 on 5 when hes on the court in the 4th quarter, not to mention it's like that for the entire game during the playoffs.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*



arenas809 said:


> Ric Bucher said that he spoke with Walsh, and Walsh knows he's not gona get fair value for Artest, what a surprise, the team's GM knows this, but apparently the fans don't!
> 
> Anyway, he's looking for a Dale Davis for J.O. type deal where he gets a young talent who has the potential to be a big time player, but right now is just rotting at the end of someone's bench.
> 
> Again, I'm paraphrasing what Ric said tonight on ESPN Fastbreak.


I'm starting to think that we have eyes for Channing Frye. I think Isiah lacks patience and would jump at the chance to bring in a home-grown talent that could make them an instant contender. If Channing keeps playing like this, then we could be nasty down the line. I can't think of any other young prospects, but feel free to add them. I agree arenas 809 to some extent. We probably won't get fair value now--unless we get Peja--but we will long term. After all, this might be the best front office in the league. At worst, it is top-five. Hard to argue that.


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*

i'd love frye here but i dont knicks would let him go 
battier to indy plz


----------



## Benis007

*Re: Would Indiana be interested in these Artest trades...*



Pacers Fan said:


> Peterson isn't my ideal SG for the Pacers, but I don't mind Gooden. Taking out Freddie Jones would make the deal much better from Indiana's side. If we were to get Gooden, though, we'd have no use for Croshere, so he would also likely be dealt.


Is it me or is Fred Jones hugely underrated in the league?


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*



MillerTime said:


> I didnt mean Harris and or Diop with Howard for Artest alone, i said thats who i want, now add something to Artest? Tins? Pollard? Croshere?


IMO there's simply no way the Mavs give up Howard. He's similar(although obviously not as good) as Artest, without the bad attitude/trade demand. You'd much more likely get a Daniels and KVH type package. As others have asked, when was the last time a team got real fair value for a disgruntled star?


----------



## Benis007

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*

Not to mention much cheaper.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*

I don't have any definite sources for these reports/rumors, but I've read them on a bunch of other boards.

Supposedly Atlanta has offered Al Harrington back to us, and I hear that on Cold Pizza it was reported that LA has offered Odom.

Thoughts?

I'd rather have Odom out of the two. In fact I think he is the player that I want the most right about now.


----------



## pacerfan23

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*

Well I have heard Possible Jared Jeffries, Caron Butler, for Artest..

The speculation is if we even considered a trade with NYC , Frye would almost be a requirement..



> Walsh declined to discuss specifics, but when asked if he likely would demand some or all of the Knicks' three first-round rookies as part of any deal, Walsh said, "I'm not in the market for veterans. It has to make sense either for our future or financial sense or both."





> Reading between the lines, that means the only way the Pacers would take one of the Knicks' veteran contracts would be if Austin Croshere, who has two years worth $18.5 million left on his contract, were part of the deal. It's virtually certain that Walsh would want rookie forward Channing Frye, the eighth overall pick of the 2005 draft, as part of a deal. He also might expect to pick from among Knicks rookies David Lee and Nate Robinson and second-year player Trevor Ariza


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basket...orts-headlines


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic?*

 Stojakovic for Artest a bad deal for Kings
December 13
Have they talked about a deal? Both Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie and Pacers CEO and president Donnie Walsh say no. "There is no truth to us having any conversation. As far as I know, (the Kings) have not decided to trade (Stojakovic)," Walsh said. "I brought Ron in (Monday) and asked him if he wanted to be traded and he said yes, so now, it looks like we will trade him."

Now, should the Kings trade Stojakovic for Artest? Heck, no. You know what you have in both players. Stojakovic is a soft, somewhat temperamental, great shooter. Artest is an unpredictable, great defender and solid scorer, who can find trouble in a phone booth by himself.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic?*

pacers would lose D


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic?*



spongyfungy said:


> Stojakovic for Artest a bad deal for Kings
> December 13
> Have they talked about a deal? Both Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie and Pacers CEO and president Donnie Walsh say no. "There is no truth to us having any conversation. As far as I know, (the Kings) have not decided to trade (Stojakovic)," Walsh said. "I brought Ron in (Monday) and asked him if he wanted to be traded and he said yes, so now, it looks like we will trade him."
> 
> Now, should the Kings trade Stojakovic for Artest? Heck, no. You know what you have in both players. Stojakovic is a soft, somewhat temperamental, great shooter. Artest is an unpredictable, great defender and solid scorer, who can find trouble in a phone booth by himself.


Donnie Walsh also said that he had never talked to the Bulls about trading Jalen Rose.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*



Chaos said:


> IMO there's simply no way the Mavs give up Howard. He's similar(although obviously not as good) as Artest, without the bad attitude/trade demand. You'd much more likely get a Daniels and KVH type package. As others have asked, when was the last time a team got real fair value for a disgruntled star?


Here's the thing--we have a lot of other assets to offer. Other teams wishful thinking about Ron trades is way worse than ours. Donnie Walsh will get a good long-term deal, even if it means losing other pieces. Write it down and come talk to me when it happens.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*



Indystarza said:


> i'd love frye here but i dont knicks would let him go
> battier to indy plz


They might. Home grown All-Star SF's that have a cult following in NYC and play both ways don't fall off of trees. Remember, it is a business, too. Ron would be great for business, and great for LB's style of play. There is no doubt in my mind that LB and Isiah want to win now.


----------



## DannyGranger33

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates*

How about Ron Artest for Manny Ramirez


----------



## back2newbelf

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051213/OPINION02/312130001

so true


----------



## Zuca

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*

Is there any chance that you guys trade for KG?

O'Neal, Artest, Croshere and a draft pick for KG, Wally and Hassell...


I've liked the Pierce idea I've seen in this forum... I think that is the best offer at all...

Artest (or Peja going to Boston with Artest going to Sacramento), Croshere, Pollard and Anthony Johnson to Boston for Blount, Pierce, Banks and Scalabrine... (I've added this Scalabrine for Johnson part)

About Shane Battier... He is a guy that you Pacers fans would love if he gets into this team, but I really doubt that your team can get him... Memphis declined in last season a Jason Williams+Battier trade for Baron Davis... So I doubt that they'll take on Artest...

Washington?

Maybe an Artest+Pollard+Johnson trade for Atkins, Etan Thomas, Jeffries and Hayes may work also...


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*

Ric Bucher of espn says Pacers won't get a vet. And Donnie Walsh has said he doesn't want vets. 

Pacers will get a young player or two.... if it had to bet money, Golden State will land Artest. Their in the west, their GM (chris mullin) is friends with Bird and is a St Johns guy, and they have a TON of youth.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*



MillerTime said:


> Ric Bucher of espn says Pacers won't get a vet. And Donnie Walsh has said he doesn't want vets.


This is what I don't like about Pacers mangement. Instead of trying to get a championship, we trade for young players, then when the young players develop, we trade then again for younger players.


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*



Pacers Fan said:


> This is what I don't like about Pacers mangement. Instead of trying to get a championship, we trade for young players, then when the young players develop, we trade then again for younger players.


We wouldn't be doing it if we were being forced to... no way Ron can come back as a Pacer... none...

But (Big Surprise) I disagree with you... I love that no matter how good we look right now... Donnie is always looking to build for the future... not just a quick fix... it is the reason that the Pacers have been a successful team for over 10 years. Granted... you could be correct that we may not win a championship if we are just always looking to build... but...

All of our top players right now are still quite young and have more time left in their prime... If we can bring in some young talent that can both produce right now... and prepare us for the future... I will be pumped! Channing Frye... great example... he could help us out right now... and become a bigger force in the future... I still think we could take out Detroit with the players we are working with right now... so anything else is a bonus for me... GO PACERS!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic?*



MillerTime said:


> I don't think we need a different thread for each single rumour, do we?



No...

thread merged......




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*



MillerTime said:


> Ric Bucher of espn says Pacers won't get a vet. And Donnie Walsh has said he doesn't want vets.
> 
> Pacers will get a young player or two.... if it had to bet money, Golden State will land Artest. Their in the west, their GM (chris mullin) is friends with Bird and is a St Johns guy, and they have a TON of youth.


Well thanks for repeating what I said 12 hours ago, but anyway, I think GS is a possibility, and I'll bet money that Pietrus would be involved in the deal.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*



arenas809 said:


> I'll bet money that Pietrus would be involved in the deal.



It wouldn't surprise me, but I defiently don't want to on Foyle's contract.......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*



arenas809 said:


> Well thanks for repeating what I said 12 hours ago, but anyway, I think GS is a possibility, and I'll bet money that Pietrus would be involved in the deal.


You'd think that if we dealt with G.S. that we'd try to use Scot Pollard's expiring and other assets to land J-Rich. We'd probably have to take on Foyle, which in our somewhat desperate predicament, we probably would. Just a tip for all those with your eyes closed--this isn't going to be a straight up trade. I'm guessing this is why we've held off on moving Pollard's contract or anyone else. In the back of Donnie's mind he was prepared for this possibility. I have the utmost confidence in the guy.


----------



## rock747

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*

What about not trading Ron? Why don't we sit down with him and tell him to finish this year out and build up his trade value. Then we can look to trade him in the offseason or maybe we can get him to stay by then. He is under contract, it's not like we have to trade him. Just tell him if he pouts about it and doesn't give effort, he's ultimatly hurting himself and the options available to trade him. Might as well try it and if it doesn't work, then we can make a desperation trade. It just seems real odd how he's so contradicting, I really think someone is telling him to get out of Indiana, or someone hurt him in some way in Indiana.


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*



rock747 said:


> What about not trading Ron? Why don't we sit down with him and tell him to finish this year out and build up his trade value. Then we can look to trade him in the offseason or maybe we can get him to stay by then. He is under contract, it's not like we have to trade him. Just tell him if he pouts about it and doesn't give effort, he's ultimatly hurting himself and the options available to trade him. Might as well try it and if it doesn't work, then we can make a desperation trade. It just seems real odd how he's so contradicting, I really think someone is telling him to get out of Indiana, or someone hurt him in some way in Indiana.


This is a joke right....?


----------



## rock747

*Re: Artest Trade Candidates(merged)*



MillerTime said:


> This is a joke right....?



It's not what i think the Pacers should do, more of another option. I should have worded it different. I mean the guy is top 10 talent and we are obviosly not going to get equal value. The Pacers have him under contract.


Obviously this is not a very realistic scenario, but could they not do it? Instead of letting him backstab the entire organization.


----------



## MillerTime

NBA Coast to Coast (espn2 show) comments on Artest-

Legler, Stein and Bucher were on the show tonight and talked about Artest. Said the phones are ringing off the hook. Said that Walsh is trying to deal him to the west, and the 2 teams that want him more then anyone is Denver and the Lakers. 

They also said Artest wasn't seeing eye to eye with Jermaine, because Artest thought he was the best player, and didn't understand why JO was the first option. They also said he'd pull the same stuff in college, and was invloved with alot of locker room fights at St John's with teammates.


----------



## rock747

MillerTime said:


> NBA Coast to Coast (espn2 show) comments on Artest-
> 
> Legler, Stein and Bucher were on the show tonight and talked about Artest. Said the phones are ringing off the hook. Said that Walsh is trying to deal him to the west, and the 2 teams that want him more then anyone is Denver and the Lakers.
> 
> They also said Artest wasn't seeing eye to eye with Jermaine, because Artest thought he was the best player, and didn't understand why JO was the first option. They also said he'd pull the same stuff in college, and was invloved with alot of locker room fights at St John's with teammates.


Well then it's a good thing we are trading him, I guess we can let him be a cancer on another team.


----------



## StephenJackson

MillerTime said:


> NBA Coast to Coast (espn2 show) comments on Artest-
> 
> Legler, Stein and Bucher were on the show tonight and talked about Artest. Said the phones are ringing off the hook. Said that Walsh is trying to deal him to the west, and the 2 teams that want him more then anyone is Denver and the Lakers.
> 
> They also said Artest wasn't seeing eye to eye with Jermaine, because Artest thought he was the best player, and didn't understand why JO was the first option. They also said he'd pull the same stuff in college, and was invloved with alot of locker room fights at St John's with teammates.


I like to hear that we are talking to the Lakers. I don't if I am the only one here, but the player that I REALLY want for Artest is Odom. Please, please, please make this happen.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

MillerTime said:


> NBA Coast to Coast (espn2 show) comments on Artest-
> Legler, Stein and Bucher were on the show tonight and talked about Artest. Said the phones are ringing off the hook.




And people saying that we're going to get screwed???...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## rock747

If Artest is upset about O'neal being the number one option, what would he think of playing with Kobe Bryant? A guy that gets a ton of shots a game.


----------



## MillerTime

rock747 said:


> If Artest is upset about O'neal being the number one option, what would he think of playing with Kobe Bryant? A guy that gets a ton of shots a game.


I was thinking about that myself, the only thing i came up with is, in his head, he thinks he's better then O'Neal. But, in his head, he'd realize Kobe is better, and respect him more.

I donno, doesn't make much sense, but that's all i came up with.


----------



## MillerTime

StephenJackson said:


> I like to hear that we are talking to the Lakers. I don't if I am the only one here, but the player that I REALLY want for Artest is Odom. Please, please, please make this happen.


I'd love Odom, and would love him to play with O'Neal. 

However, everywhere i heard and read, they say Andrew Bynum would be coming to Indy... i doubt they package Odom and Bynum.


----------



## rock747

MillerTime said:


> However, everywhere i heard and read, they say Andrew Bynum would be coming to Indy... i doubt they package Odom and Bynum.



Which would make sense. Walsh did say that he wanted to pull off a deal that would help in the future. Maybe if Indy package Tinsley and Artest for Odom and Bynum add the fillers and what not. That gives L.A. the PG they need and makes it look appealing to them.

I don't like the idea of giving away tinsley though.


----------



## jdohman

We wouldnt be GIVING away tinsley though.. We would be a stronger team with that trade..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I don't know that much about Bynum so I wont comment, but as far as getting Odom, I wouldnt mind that at all........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I don't know that much about Bynum so I wont comment, but as far as getting Odom, I wouldnt mind that at all........


Andrew Bynum:

From nbadraft.net



> Strengths: A HUGE physical presence. Andrew is the biggest and strongest high school center to arrive in some time. Bynum is a legit 7 footer with great mobility. Offensively Bynum has a small but solid set of post moves, including a very effective baby hook. He is very good at backing down players into the low post and ending with a slam or short hook…Defensively, Bynum is a load in the paint. Although not a prolific shot blocker, Bynum is adept at altering shots and forcing teams to shoot the outside shot. However, he is yet to face a player his size, so his one on one defense has not been truly tested…With time he should develop into an excellent shot blocker…The thing to remember here is that players with his size and mobility are a rarity.
> 
> Weaknesses: Raw is the word. While he has been productive in high school, the NBA is a different world. He will be facing players his size on a regular basis. Offensively, his footwork needs much tooling…he rarely shoots the ball outside of the paint. His size won't allow him to dominate like he did in HS. He could really use a small set jumper or another post move. In addition his passing out of the post is very poor and his understanding of defenses is an area of need...Defensively, he needs to move his feet more and become more active. As a rebounder he needs to learn to get in proper position and not rely on his size and athleticism. Additionally, he must stop picking up silly fouls, especially on the offensive end…Lastly, there have been concerns about his weight and conditioning.
> 
> Notes: Bynum is a physical marvel…If he works at his game, he could really become a special player. However, this same type of talk was also said of DeSagana Diop.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Thanks M.T...

He doesn't sound that bad...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

I think he's gonna be either a bust or a star, i don't think he's gonna be in the middle.


----------



## Lakers Own

I'd like Ron Artest on the Lakers. However I don't know how well he'd get along with Kobe. I always don't want to give away LO or Bynum. LO is our Point Forward, this is something that Artest cannot do. Bynum would fit very well in your team. He leads the league in blocks per 48 minutes, he's good on the boards, but he's raw offensively. I think he has a bright future. I don't see the Lakers giving up LO or Bynum. So in conclusion I'd rather him not go to L.A if we have to give up those two players.


----------



## KillWill

The Lakers hired Kareem to pretty much coach Bynum exclusively, so i would doubt (but not entirely rule out) he is part of this deal. 

THe Lakers do have expiring contracts in George and Slava, and young and relativley unknown talents such as Wafer, Cook, Vujacic, and Smush, plus there is always Mihm who in all honesty is a great BENCH player and the inigma himself kwame brown are both still young and showing signs of improvment. 

run on sentences aside, its not alot, the PAcers may indeed be better served looking to Seattle, GS, or Sac, but maybe not. 

ANd maybe pippen can coach artest in towel throwing instead of camera tossing. if he comes to LA that is


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

> Wiz wipeout stirs trade talk
> 
> Ron Artest could help the situation with his defense and scoring, and Thorn can be expected to call to Pacers GM Donnie Walsh to see what he is hoping to get for his disgruntled forward. "As he pointed out, there's a history of things with him - not just the fight," Thorn said of Artest's off-the-court antics. "But I think there will be a lot of teams that will have an interest in him at some level."
> 
> The Nets aren't ready to blow up the Kidd-Carter-Jefferson experiment just yet so it would seem unlikely that they can land the volatile Artest. Jefferson is also especially difficult to deal for the Nets because of his base-year contract.
> 
> The Nets will try to see if there is a market for players such as Marc Jackson, Jeff McInnis, Scott Padgett and Lamond Murray.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/374816p-318491c.html

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

Dec, 14th Ron Artest Update:

-New York Times



> While the Indiana Pacers field trade offers for Ron Artest, the Knicks continue to monitor the situation from a distance. "I've heard from 15 or 16 teams, but the Knicks were not one of them," said Donnie Walsh, the Pacers' chief executive. "There were some offers that were interesting."


Contra Costa Times (covers Golden State)-



> Rumors and speculation had made its way to the Warriors locker room prior to Tuesday's game. One player said he was told of a scenario of the Warriors sending small forward Mike Dunleavy and center Adonal Foyle to the Pacers for Artest and center Jeff Foster, whom the Warriors drafted in the first round (No. 21) of the 1999 draft and immediately traded his rights to Indiana for the rights to guard Vonteego Cummings and a future pick.
> The numbers match, as the Pacers' pair will earn $11.8 million this season and the Warriors' pair will make $11.9 million. Because both teams are over the salary cap, the contracts only have to come to within 25 percent of each other instead of the usual 15 percent. Also, Dunleavy and whichever one of the Warriors' younger talents -- i.e., forward/center Andris Biedrins, forward Zarko Cabarkapa, swingman Mickael Pietrus -- Indiana wants would fit. Guard Derek Fisher could be traded straight up for Artest, although it would certainly take a draft pick or a young talent to make it worth the Pacers' while.


Atlanta Journal-Constitution -



> CLEVELAND — Hawks co-captain Al Harrington has heard all the trade rumors that have him swapping locker room spaces with Pacers All-Star forward Ron Artest, his former locker room neighbor in Indiana. And he's not buying any of it, since there has been no contact by either side.
> 
> "It's all just Internet talk and stuff thrown around by newspaper guys," said Harrington, who was drafted by the Pacers and spent the first six seasons of his career in Indiana.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

> IN MY OPINION/TOM SORENSEN
> 
> Artest can be fixed; Bobcats could do it
> 
> Damaged Pacers guard wants trade; why not accommodate him?
> Ron Artest needs a new start. The Charlotte Bobcats are a new team. The Bobcats could use a leader. Artest could use a team to lead.
> 
> Anybody out there think the Bobcats should do anything but try to trade for him?
> 
> Hey, not everybody at once.
> 
> I realize Artest is damaged. He ran into the stands in Detroit 13 months ago to attack a fan he thought threw a beer at him, and didn't even get the right guy. The act was heinous and dumb, and the NBA suspended him for the rest of the season.
> 
> Artest always lost when he went one-on-one with his temper. But that changed this season. This season, he lost when he went one-on-one with his mouth. He loudly announced he wanted a fresh start.
> 
> If he stays in Indiana, Artest will always be the Pacer who triggered the worst brawl in the history of U.S. sports. If he comes to Charlotte, he will be the former Pacer who triggered the worst brawl in the history of U.S. sports. Baby steps.
> 
> To suggest he is the Terrell Owens of basketball, as some have, is off base. Artest is not malicious.
> 
> He is a nice and unusual guy who, unlike T.O., does not require mass quantities of attention.
> 
> And no other player does what he does. Artest, who is 6-foot-7 and 260 pounds, plays superb defense. He leads the league in steals per game with 2.6.
> 
> He averages 19.4 points, but is the antithesis of the take 35 shots to score 30 points gunner that has become so prevalent. He makes 46 percent of his field-goal attempts and shoots almost 10 free throws a game. The free throws mean that rather than hang around the perimeter, he goes hard to the basket.
> 
> At $6.5 million a season, Artest is a bargain. And he is only 26. There is time to fix him.
> 
> Stick him in Charlotte Bobcats Arena and, well, I'm not saying the atmosphere will be like it was
> 
> Monday for U2. But it at least will be in league with Dolly Parton, who plays the building Thursday.
> 
> And rather than impede the development of Charlotte's young players, he enhances it. As bizarre as his behavior has been, he wins.
> 
> "I like his game, I like his physicality, the guy is a warrior," Charlotte coach Bernie Bickerstaff says in an empty arena hallway before Tuesday's game against Denver.
> 
> Interested?
> 
> Bickerstaff pauses for one, two, three, four, five seconds.
> 
> "I think you're always interested in talent and I'm not trying to be political," he says. "I just don't know how he fits us at this point. Where does it take us at this point? I think that's the way we have to analyze it."
> 
> Here's another way. He takes you to a place you have never been. He makes you compelling.
> 
> He'll lose for a while, but that will make the victories sweeter when they finally come.
> 
> The Pacers undoubtedly want to send Artest so far west that he doesn't haunt them. But even though the Bobcats are in the hood, Indiana might not consider them a threat.
> 
> Who do the Bobcats give up?
> 
> Who don't they?


http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/13402293.htm





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

The return of Primoz Brezec? lol

That would make for an interesting few days on bbb.net huh...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

MillerTime said:


> The return of Primoz Brezec? lol
> 
> That would make for an interesting few days on bbb.net huh...



Actually if they give us the right package (Wallace would almost definetly have to be involved), I wouldn't mind seeing P.B. here again....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## DetroitDiesel

dunleavy and foyle for foster and artest. If i was golden state I would jump on that.


----------



## StephenJackson

DetroitDiesel said:


> dunleavy and foyle for foster and artest. If i was golden state I would jump on that.


That was probably the worst trade rumor I've seen this far.


----------



## MillerTime

StephenJackson said:


> That was probably the worst trade rumor I've seen this far.


yeah.... there's a lot more issues that we don't know about other then Artest if we make this deal.... i doubt it is anything legit though.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> That was probably the worst trade rumor I've seen this far.


None of them are actually rumors. At least, not any better than what anyone here can come up with off the top of their head. The worst proposed, or rumored trade someone came up with was Ollie, Green, Steven Hunter, and some other backup SG from the Sixers for Artest.


----------



## MillerTime

If it reported by the media, it's a rumour. Simple as that.


----------



## vandyke

Here is one proposal that I didn't see on this thread yet and I was wondering what pacer fans think.

Ricky Davis
for 
Artest 

Straight up, I think it is a deal that would work for both teams and is the most even out of any trade I have seen, and you can always add players and expand the deal if needed. I understand that Bird and Walsh will look to trade Artest to the west, but this deal would be killer for both teams.

Any takers?


----------



## MillerTime

Ricky Davis is a me type player, wouldn't fit good on this team. I'd prefer Prietus stright up for Artest and developing him into a starting pg one day, i consider ricky davis a joke and since we're trying to trade a cancer and a headache, i doubt Walsh would agree to take another gamble on another cancer/headache.


----------



## Pacers Fan

MillerTime said:


> If it reported by the media, it's a rumour. Simple as that.


The American media knows no more than what we do about who's being discussed in trades.


----------



## MillerTime

Pacers Fan said:


> The American media knows no more than what we do about who's being discussed in trades.


The media has connections, connections that we don't. Thus, a media personel, saying Foyle/Dunleavy for Foster/Artest seems dumb, but maybe he has inside sources? If i posted it, you all know i have no inside sources, so it becomes a fan proposal.... but since he may have inside sources close to the team, it becomes a rumour.

None of us know what Walsh is thinking, so don't be too fast to dis-credit a rumour by a media source. I agree, it's a bad one, i hope it doesn't happen, but that's my opinion, but it's still a rumour.


----------



## vandyke

MillerTime said:


> Ricky Davis is a me type player, wouldn't fit good on this team. I'd prefer Prietus stright up for Artest and developing him into a starting pg one day, i consider ricky davis a joke and since we're trying to trade a cancer and a headache, i doubt Walsh would agree to take another gamble on another cancer/headache.



You would seriously take Pietrus over Davis, now that is a joke.


----------



## MillerTime

vandyke said:


> You would seriously take Pietrus over Davis, now that is a joke.


If you like him, keep him, i don't like him, and yeah, Pietrus is a bigger upgrade for the Pacers then Davis is.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

> Artest in Miami? Indiana forward Ron Artest wants out, and Pacers President Donnie Walsh said he'll accommodate the request, even if it means trading the talented-but-troublesome player to an Eastern Conference team.
> 
> "It doesn't matter," Walsh said. "It's whoever offers us the best deal for our team."
> 
> Artest has said Cleveland, New York and Miami are places he'd be interested in going. With his $6.8 million salary Artest is attractive.
> 
> Heat fans will recall the Heat-Artest fracas three years ago, during which Artest flexed his biceps in front of the Heat bench and made an obscene gesture to the crowd at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> Still, Riley likes Artest.
> 
> Today is the first day in which free agents acquired during the off-season can be traded, but so far there are no indications the Heat has contacted Indiana regarding Artest.
> 
> Same Riley: Riley showed Wednesday that he's still the same never-give-an-inch type of coach. He was asked before the game if playing against the Bucks was a matter of "pick your poison" because Milwaukee can run, score inside and shoot three-pointers.
> 
> "We don't want to give anybody anything, so I'm not picking any poison," he said. "We don't give them anything inside, we don't give them anything in transition, we don't give them any threes."


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/heat/content/sports/epaper/2005/12/15/a3c_heatnotes_1215.html


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Floods

Francis, no way. Odom trade you are just helping the Lakers. Why would Indy take on Randolph, the PF is JO'N. Lewis i was thinking about. Unlikely though, Seattle is adjusting to Bob Weiss. Jamison is intriguing. He would be a good fit for the Pacers. But Wizards are a bunch of choir boys so Artest wouldn't fit. Stojakovic, probably. Marbury, maybe Q instead if you'll trade with New York. Getting back to the Kings, what about Bonzi Wells? That could happen. A few more candidates for you - Ricky Davis, Desmond Mason, Wally Szczerbiak.


----------



## back2newbelf

i think the best solution for everybody would be to trade Boris Diaw for Artest.

for Artest: he would get way more shots than in indy(at least till amare returns, and probably even afterwards), because of their high speed offense

for phoenix: nash+artest+marion+amare+thomas. can you say NBA Champions? that would be a ridiculous team. artest would be a good fit because defense is where they're struggling.

for Indiana: Diaw is a very nice passer, can play many positions, and also young. since there's always someone injured in the pacers starting five we could just move diaw to the position where he's needed the most.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

back2newbelf said:


> i think the best solution for everybody would be to trade Boris Diaw for Artest.
> 
> for Artest: he would get way more shots than in indy(at least till amare returns, and probably even afterwards), because of their high speed offense
> 
> for phoenix: nash+artest+marion+amare+thomas. can you say NBA Champions? that would be a ridiculous team. artest would be a good fit because defense is where they're struggling.
> 
> for Indiana: Diaw is a very nice passer, can play many positions, and also young. since there's always someone injured in the pacers starting five we could just move diaw to the position where he's needed the most.



I think that we can do ALOT more better than just to Diaw...

Give us Marion and then we'll talk....

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

> Not serious: The agent for Ron Artest said Thursday the Lakers were not in the mix of teams considered the most serious contenders to trade for the troubled Indiana Pacers forward.
> 
> "It's really not on our list of priorities of teams, not that I know of yet," agent Mark Stevens said.
> Artest, who has been deactivated while the Pacers try to fulfill his trade demand, was fined $10,000 by the league Thursday for "making public statements detrimental to the NBA."
> 
> His demand, first expressed in a Dec. 11 story in the Indianapolis Star, said he wanted to play for either the New York Knicks or Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> Stevens said Artest had seen the comments by Lakers coach Phil Jackson earlier this week praising him as a "terrific player" who "adds a big dimension to every game he plays in."
> 
> "Ron, he thinks highly of him as a coach also," Stevens said. "The feeling is mutual."
> 
> The Lakers have questioned whether they can put together a trade package capable of satisfying the Pacers and landing Artest without including forward Lamar Odom.


http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_3313867



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Benis007

Where was the league when VC demanded a trade out of Toronto?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

> Artest trade: Big deal or no deal?
> By Adam Thompson and Marc J. Spears
> Denver Post Staff Writers
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell, the status report for a potential trade of Ron Artest to the Nuggets - or anywhere else - reads: a factory's worth of smoke, still no fire.
> 
> Nuggets general manager Kiki Vandeweghe confirmed he has talked to Indiana about the swingman who seems to have the word "volatile" surgically attached to his name. But Vandeweghe said talks have not reached the point where either team has a decision to make.
> "I wish there were some excitement, but there's nothing really happening," he said.
> 
> Artest has not played for the Pacers since he expressed his wish for a trade in The Indianapolis Star last week, and Indiana president Donnie Walsh reportedly has heard inquiries about his availability from two-thirds of the NBA.
> 
> But Artest's agent, Mark Stevens, said Saturday that rumors are outpacing the truth.
> 
> Asked whether Artest might like Denver, Stevens told The Post: "We're not going to put the buggy before the horse. It's not a matter of whether he's going to be happy here. Let's see if he gets traded first."
> 
> Stevens told The Associated Press on Saturday that he is still holding out hope for a resolution to keep Artest in Indianapolis: "We're waiting to hear
> 
> Ron Artest of the Pacers lifts the ball over Nene during a preseason game in October. Scenarios have Nene being used as trade bait for Artest. (Getty / Ron Hoskins)
> 
> from Donnie Walsh ... and hope this can be resolved to where there won't have to be a trade."
> 
> That being said, it appears likely the Pacers might involve two or more other teams to make a trade work.
> 
> One scenario from within the league involves Denver sending Earl Watson and Nene to Atlanta, the Hawks sending Al Harrington to the Pacers and Indiana shipping Artest to the Nuggets. Another scenario substitutes the Los Angeles Clippers' Corey Maggette for Watson and Nene. Lower-salaried Pacers like guard Anthony Johnson or former Colorado center David Harrison could also be involved to fit league.


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_3320271


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

> Should the Celtics trade for Ron Artest?
> December 18, 2005
> 
> PETER MAY
> Ron Artest on the Celtics? With all those impressionable pups? On the team with a code of conduct? Yeah, that's going to work. There's a reason it has taken the Pacers more than a few days to relocate their two-way star. He's certifiable. He couldn't make it work for Indiana, an older, more established team, under conditions that most felt were ideal for him. Many of us figured that Artest would return from his 73-game suspension a chastened, humbler soul. Instead, he's calling out coach Rick Carlisle for not getting enough touches. If Danny Ainge even makes a call to try to trade for this guy, he should have his phone privileges revoked.
> 
> By all means, the Celtics should go after Artest. The Green don't have enough talent to get the job done on a regular basis and Artest is one of the top 10 players in the league. He can rebound and defend like a young Dennis Rodman, and he can also score. Unfortunately, he brings some Rodmanesque baggage with him. Were these the talent-laden Celtics of the 1980s, it would be a mistake to introduce a head case such as Artest. But the Celtics cannot afford to turn away from Artest's talent. Before the season I would have said it was OK to deal Paul Pierce for him, but Pierce is a new man. So keep Pierce and package Ricky Davis and some kids (not Al Jefferson) and bring Artest to Boston.
> 
> SHIRA SPRINGER
> No one questions the talent of Ron Artest. This is about his temper and temperament. For that reason, the Celtics should stay away from him. It says a lot when Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh plans to keep Artest on the inactive list for the rest of the season if he cannot work out a trade. At the very best, Artest would be an unwelcome distraction for a young, inconsistent team. At worst, he would be a detrimental influence. If that sounds shortsighted, consider that earlier this season Artest mentioned retiring in a few years to pursue a boxing career. Even though the Celtics already have a Brain Doctor, they would need a full-time psychiatrist for Artest.
> 
> BOB RYAN
> Whoever gets Artest takes the T.O. Oath, which is as follows: I hereby swear not to complain for so much as a millisecond when and if this man reverts to well-established form and becomes an intolerable jerk. I will take the whole package, without complaint, so help me God. OK, then. Yes. Give them Ricky Davis and maybe an '06 No. 1 (Boston has two), and get this unique force. I mean, if it blows up in their face, what have they lost? It's not as if they're going anywhere this year.
> 
> JACKIE MacMULLAN
> The Celtics should trade for Ron Artest. Of course it is a huge gamble, but unless you are comfortable with a first-round-and-out pattern for Boston (or, in the case of this season, a very real scenario of not making the postseason at all), the Celtics need to roll the dice. A player of Artest's caliber will not be available to them any other way. So give up Mark Blount or Ricky Davis -- not Paul Pierce. If the experiment fails, Artest walks in two years and those of us who called for the bad boy will admit our mistake.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2005/12/18/should_the_celtics_trade_for_ron_artest/


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

From the NY Post:



> Pacers' CEO Donnie Walsh has never been fond of making disruptive in-season trades or radically changing the roster for any other grounds. Though any time major alternations occur it seems as if Ron Artest is the core of the cause.
> 
> In mid-February 2002, Tru Warier and Brad Miller were the primary components acquired by Indiana from Chicago for Jalen Rose. Last season, Artest got sentenced to 73 games on the shelf for breaking and entering the Palace stands, and dragged Jermaine O'Neal, Stephen Jackson and others onto the suspended list with him. And now Artest's trashing of Carlisle and trade demand has given Walsh no alternative but to comply; the smoother the conversion the better.
> 
> Nobody is more qualified to help the Pacers realize that objective than former Pacer Al Harrington. The Knicks can pump out all the propaganda they want their pursuit of the New Jersey native but they've got no ammo to get him this season from the Hawks (unless they're prepared to part with precious Channing Frye), and Harrington would be foolish twice over to join another loser next season as New York's mid-level exception.
> 
> In the meantime, the Pacers have their sights set on reclaiming Harrington, who would fit in seamlessly with O'Neal and his other ex-teammates, who he stays in touch with and remains tight.
> 
> This is the player Walsh and Larry Bird and Carlisle want. Problem is, the Hawks don't want Artest. So a third team must be included, a team that wants Artest and is able to satisfy Atlanta. Easier desired than done.
> 
> Sources identify Artest's most ardent suitors: Clippers (Chris Wilcox, not Corey Maggette, as reported, plus someone else and a No. 1 pick); Nuggets (Nene has yet to be offered but how else can they accomplish it?); Wizards (Caron Butler or Jarred Jeffries and Chucky Atkins match contractually); Sonics (Vladimir Radmanovic, Reggie Evans and Flip Murray all have the power to void trades, and that's still not enough salary to get it done); Timberwolves (neither Atlanta nor Indiana is intrigued by Wally Szczerbiak); and the Warriors (they were willing to give up Jay Murphy for Kwame Brown, so why wouldn't they be open to it now?).


Link: http://www.nypost.com/php/pfriendly/pfriendly_new.php


From the Denver Post:



> One scenario from within the league involves Denver sending Earl Watson and Nene to Atlanta, the Hawks sending Al Harrington to the Pacers and Indiana shipping Artest to the Nuggets. Another scenario substitutes the Los Angeles Clippers' Corey Maggette for Watson and Nene. Lower-salaried Pacers like guard Anthony Johnson or former Colorado center David Harrison could also be involved to fit league salary-cap restrictions.


Link: http://www.denverpost.com/portlet/article/html/fragments/print_article.jsp?article=3320271


From FoxSports.com:



> Indiana Pacers: The Pacers have to trade Artest. They stood by him through all of his fits before last season, then when he instigated the brawl at the Palace of Auburn Hills that decimated the team and the season. The preference is to move him out West, with the most likely candidates for trade being the Sacramento Kings (Bonzi Wells or Peja Stojakovic), Los Angeles Lakers (Kwame Brown or Devean George and Andrew Bynum), Golden State Warriors (Mike Dunleavy-plus) and the Seattle SuperSonics (Vladimir Radmanovic-plus). The best possibility on the East Coast is Atlanta, where the Hawks could trade back Al Harrington to Indiana.


Link: http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5173108


----------



## Benis007

on ESPN radio this morning they were talking about getting rid of Jermain O'neal and keeping Artest..


are they nuts or is it just me?


----------



## rock747

Benis007 said:


> on ESPN radio this morning they were talking about getting rid of Jermain O'neal and keeping Artest..
> 
> 
> are they nuts or is it just me?



They are nuts, but they probably could get equal value for O'neal.


----------



## Benis007

Fair value is the issue. 

I don't think that Artest is a player to build a team around.


----------



## lakers9104

All i hope is that the pacers dont get the bad end of his trade :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan

I suggest an unsticky to this thread since the Artest trade discussion has cooled.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> I suggest an unsticky to this thread since the Artest trade discussion has cooled.



You got it....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> I suggest an unsticky to this thread since the Artest trade discussion has cooled.


Yeah, I just stopped talking about it all together. I hate predicting what's going to happen, because it never happens how people around here predict. I like waiting and letting the front office do their job.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Luol Deng, Josh Howard and Boris Diaw maybe Josh Smith.... I like those players and I really hope we'll get one of those guy in this trade.

Paul Pierce would be great but I don't believe that Boston would go after that trade... 

NO PEJA!!


----------

